# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  حديقة التجارب الجزائرية من حقل تجارب إلى أجمل حدائق العالم

## هدوء عاصف

*
**                     حديقة التجارب الجزائرية من حقل تجارب إلى أجمل حدائق العالم                * *

حديقة التجارب في حي الحامة  بالجزائر العاصمة والتي تعرف سياحياً بإسم جاردن ديسي Jardin d’Essai هي  إحدى الحدائق التاريخية المهمة، إذ يعود تاريخ إنشاءها إلى العام 1832م على  يد المهندس الفرنسيي رينييه، كان يستخدمها آنذاك الاستعمار الفرنسي كمحطة  وسط بين أفريقيا وأوروبا، بمعنى أنه كان يستورد النباتات من مستعمراته  الفرنسية المنتشرة في أفريقيا ثم يجري عليها تجاربه العلمية ويقوم بزراعتها  بهذه الحديقة حتى تتعود على المناخ المتوسطي، قبل إعادة بيعها وتصديرها  إلى أسواق أوروبا، أي أنها كانت تمثل حلقة وسط في هذه العملية التجارية  البحتة.




الممر الرئيسي للحديقة


ظلت الحديقة لهذا الغرض سنوات طويلة، وطالها الإهمال عدة عقود إلى أن تدخل  المسئولون في محاولة لإنقاذها واستغلالها سياحياً، فهي تحتضن داخلها أكثر  من 2500 نوعاً من الأشجار بعضها نادر الوجود، كما تتوزع بين جنباتها أشجار  البامبو التي غرزت فيها منذ أكثر من مائة سنة، وبالتحديد سنة 1870م،  بالإضافة لأشجار تاريخية أخرى مثل شجرة التنين، ونباتات أخرى كثيرة مما جعل  البعض يصفها وكأنها مكتبة النباتات النادرة والجميلة، كما تضم الحديقة  جناحاً كبيراً خُصص للحيوانات، بعضها تم استقدامه من أفريقيا والبعض الآخر  من دول متنوعة في أوروبا وأمريكا بغرض التجارة أيضاً.




جسور خشبية تنقل السياح فوق البحيرات


أول ما انشئت الحديقة كانت على مساحة 12 فداناً فقط، ومرت بها الكثير من  الأحداث أبرزها عام 1942م أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، حيث احتلتها قوات  الحلفاء مما أثر على جمالها ونشاطها، إلى أن أغلقت الحديقة بالكامل سنة  2001م ولم تفتح سوى بعد سنوات من الترميم والتحديث في مايو سنة 2009م.  وحالياً تمثل جوهرة خضراء على مساحة 80 فداناً، وسيلفت انتباهك هناك  التباين الواضح بين الحديقة الفرنسية الأصلية بمناظرها الطبيعية الخلابة  وأشجارها المعمرة وبين بقية أجزاء الحديقة، وهي تبعد عن البحر مائتي متراً  فقط، ويزين ممرها الرئيسي أشجار رائعة تعرف بالنخيل المروحي.






أشجار النخيل الباسقة تزين ممراتها


يعتبر العديد من الخبراء أن جاردن ديسي أو حديقة التجارب واحدة من أجمل خمس  حدائق في العالم، وقد تخطت شهرتها حاجز الباحثين والخبراء إلى السياح، إذ  أصبحت معروفة بالإسم ويأتي لها السياح خصيصاً، ويبلغ عدد زوارها عشرة آلاف  زائر في اليوم الواحد، وقد تم تصوير العديد من الأفلام بها والتي تكون  بحاجة إلى غابات استوائية.





تمازج بين النباتات القصيرة والأشجار الطويلة


وتحتوي الحديقة على بحيرات سمكية ذات ألوان زاهية، تتوسطها تماثيل عديدة  يخرج منها الماء، كما أقيم على هذه البحيرات جسور خشبية أنيقة، وهي بذلك  ترسم لوحة فنية رائعة، ليس فقط بالألوان أو المشاهد؛ وإنما بعناصر أخرى لا  تتوفر إلا بها، حيث يشترك صوت العصافير وصوت أمواج البحر التي تأتي من  بعيد، تشترك كلها في رسم اللوحة وإكمالها.





اللون الأخضر يمتد عبر المساحات الشاسعة




شوارع أسفلتية بين الأشجار المعمرة








بحيرات سمكية بألوان زاهية






أغصان الأشجار يفصح عن تاريخ الحديقة
*

----------


## بسمه

حديقة رائعه .. مريحه للناظر .. سبحان الله 
مشكور هدوء على الموضوع الجميل

----------

